# T12 (Full Druid, Warlock & Shaman added)



## Nazeera (1. Mai 2011)

Grad gefunden und noch kein Thread dazu gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac123 (1. Mai 2011)

lol beim paladin dachte ich zuerst an einen hexenmeister das set verfehlt es ja voll


----------



## Blackout1091 (1. Mai 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> lol beim paladin dachte ich zuerst an einen hexenmeister das set verfehlt es ja voll



da hat pala mal nen geiles set also lass ihn 

zocke hunter und find das set gut


----------



## Sacrilege (1. Mai 2011)

Hm, also irgendwie gewinne ich den Eindruck die Designer haben 1 Set gemacht, das x-mal kopiert, da und dort einen Farbklecks geändert und fertig. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch einen Augenfehler, aber die sehen ja alle fast gleich aus


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2011)

Diese Sets, die sind ja noch besser als die T11 sets! 

Das ist ein Orgasmus für die Augen. 

Gladi set wird dann geschmissen und T12 gefarmt


----------



## Yarys (1. Mai 2011)

Das Priest set sieht ja fast so aus wie das vom pala oO ,aber ansonsten sehen die sets schon geil aus.Ich glaub ich baller meinen dk noch auf 85 das set sieht ja echt geil aus^^


----------



## Jordin (1. Mai 2011)

An und für sich ganz nett, aber keine wirklichen Unterschiede oder must-have. Würden die Pics keine Überschriften tragen, hätte ich gedacht das gehört alles zu einer Klasse...


 Beim Schurken-Set dachte ich, wir wären beim Dudu.

 Der Priester brennt wie ein Deep-Fire-Mage.

 Und der rechtschaffene heilige Pala sieht aus wie'n WL.



 Thema verfehlt. Aber sowas von _
_


----------



## Dalfi (1. Mai 2011)

wie gut das ich nen Hunter spiele ^^ das Set ist mal um längen besser als die Alte Murloc-Fresse


----------



## schäubli (1. Mai 2011)

Stehen die schon fest, oder sind die noch vorläufig? Weil mein Paladin wird son Schrott NICHT anziehen


----------



## sharas1 (1. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Der Priester brennt wie ein Deep-Fire-Mage.
> 
> Und der rechtschaffene heilige Pala sieht aus wie'n WL.
> _
> _



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht....^^

Bei Rüstungsdesigns hat Blizz echt nachholbedarf, das sieht in der letzten Zeit echt dahingeschnoddert aus...das ging mal besser
bzw differnzierter, sieht wirklich alles i-wie gleich aus....


----------



## tuerlich (1. Mai 2011)

schäubli schrieb:


> Stehen die schon fest, oder sind die noch vorläufig? Weil mein Paladin wird son Schrott NICHT anziehen



Na dann wirste wohl die setboni nicht mitnehmen können ^^
Also mir ists egal wie es ausschaut, solange ich meine Stats habe. wenn wieder mastery drauf ist (und solange blizz es nicht pusht) werd ich auch mit nonset tempo items vorlieb nehmen. aber das dk set sieht ja mal top aus. der helm ist vllt ein bisschen übertrieben, aber so vom leuchten her top ^^


----------



## Quel'naala (1. Mai 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Hm, also irgendwie gewinne ich den Eindruck die Designer haben 1 Set gemacht, das x-mal kopiert, da und dort einen Farbklecks geändert und fertig. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch einen Augenfehler, aber die sehen ja alle fast gleich aus




Das war leider auch mein erster Gedanke.. Schade drum. Ich hatte gehofft, die T12 Sets werden nochmal richtig cool und vorallem einzigartig. Über das cool lässt sich streiten, aber die Einzigartigkeit ist bisher nicht gegeben. 
Bin gespannt, wie der Rest ausschaut. Druide interessiert mich besonders. Ich habe die Befürchtung, das T12 Druidenset sieht im Endeffekt so aus, wie das T10 von der Farbgebung und Textur her.


----------



## babaint (1. Mai 2011)

Das Set vom Dk sieht aus wie eine Motte, Ich denke an einem Dranei wird es seinen Höhepunkt haben.. Rest der Sets finde Ich auch nicht toll, die Farben sind alle gleich gehalten und langweilig sowie die Formen auch..


----------



## Cantharion (1. Mai 2011)

Pala sieht aus wie ein Hexer.
Die sets passen auf jedenfall zu den Feuerlanden.
/e: DK sieht hammer aus.


----------



## White_Sky (1. Mai 2011)

Sorry aber mit gefallen die T- Sets einfach nicht. Das von den Magier, Schurke und den Todesritter ist eigentlich okay. Der Pala-Set eignet sich besser als Hexenmeister-Set. Die Kopfbedeckung von Jäger ist widerlich, aber der Rest geht.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (1. Mai 2011)

Hihi... Beim DK Set fehlt nur noch das Batmanzeichen auf der Brust-die Ohren hat er ja schon


----------



## BobaBasti (1. Mai 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sorry aber mit gefallen die T- Sets einfach nicht. Das von den Magier, Schurke und den Todesritter ist eigentlich okay. Der Pala-Set eignet sich besser als Hexenmeister-Set. Die Kopfbedeckung von Jäger ist widerlich, aber der Rest geht.



Warum? Sieht doch schick aus, und viele Q-Items sind meist auch Köpfe also warum nicht mal einen als Hut benutzen^^

Ich finde die eig alle gelungen, nur halt Einheitsbrei iwie... soll halt nach Feuerlanden aussehen aber warum denn der Palahexer? xD das sieht komisch aus, wenn jetzt der Hexer wieder sowas "schoenes" wie T11 bekommt... das wird die Hexer wohl freuen ... ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mit dem T12 Set Als DK Dann nur Noch So Rumlaufen *NANANANANANAN BATMAN! * ...........


----------



## Toastpatriot (1. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach sieht der Priest einfach klasse aus 
Ein wenig verschiedener könnten die Sets schon aussehen, aber im Großen und Ganzen gefallen mir die neuen Sets


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Unbeschreiblich hässlich. Da war sogar T3 noch besser.


----------



## Rhilla (1. Mai 2011)

ob das leder stoff platte oder kette ist , alles sieht gleich aus,ich würde was besseres erfinden,die rüsstung entwickler bei blizz sollte man sofort ersetzten,die sollten sich welche aus aion ,forsaken world etc holen,warum sehen bei so mist spielen die rüsstungen sowas von genial aus und in wow kriegt man sowas nicht hin?ich weiss es auch sind andere spiele mit anderen style aber trotzdem könnte man platte machen wo die sich nicht wie leder verhält ,platte ist aus eisen das kann sich nicht verformen wenn man sich bewegt omg,ich möchte mal wissen wie man mit einem rock aus eisen laufen kann?da würde man sich alle 2 meter auf die fresse legenxD ich find die t12 set teile grotten hässlich


----------



## Night2010 (1. Mai 2011)

Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an Forsaken World nehmen. Da sehen die Rüstungen und Zauber richtig fett aus.


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Mai 2011)

Die Sets sind genau für die Leute, die früher als Kind mit diesen Leuchtschuhen rumgerannt sind.

Die stes sind extrem hässlich, und das unsinnige glühen das mittlerweile einfach auf hässliche gegenstände draufgepackt wird, damits i-wie "cooler" aussieht, verschönert sie nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Hinklstyn (1. Mai 2011)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Die Sets sind genau für die Leute, die früher als Kind mit diesen Leuchtschuhen rumgerannt sind.
> 
> Die stes sind extrem hässlich, und das unsinnige glühen das mittlerweile einfach auf hässliche gegenstände draufgepackt wird, damits i-wie "cooler" aussieht, verschönert sie nicht unbedingt.




!


----------



## HolyTauren (1. Mai 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an Forsaken World nehmen. Da sehen die Rüstungen und Zauber richtig fett aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja schön? Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen WoW-Sets.




Kontinuum schrieb:


> Die Sets sind genau für die Leute, die früher als Kind mit diesen Leuchtschuhen rumgerannt sind.
> 
> Die stes sind extrem hässlich, und das unsinnige glühen das mittlerweile einfach auf hässliche gegenstände draufgepackt wird, damits i-wie "cooler" aussieht, verschönert sie nicht unbedingt.



Komisch. Ich bin damals nicht mit den Schuhen rumgelaufen und finde einige Sets trotzdem schön.


----------



## Schdaiff (1. Mai 2011)

Das sieht alles viel zu pompös aus... was ist mit den guten alten schlichten Sets geschehen ^^


----------



## Greyback77 (1. Mai 2011)

Also GUT dass der Schurke nicht mehr wie eine rennende BLITZKUGEL aussieht, aber jetzt ists auch hässlich!

Ich bin gespannt auf das hexer T12, ich HASSE SPINNEN und ich will keinen Content mit einem SPINNENOUTFIT umherrennen, binihc spiderman oder was? ich glaub ich muss meinen Main wechseln. Aber mal schaun wie es überhaut aussieht aber begeister war ich schon seit der ankündigung nicht mehr!


----------



## Moi dix Mois (1. Mai 2011)

Bin mal gespannt auf den Druiden. Vieleicht bekommt der sone Narrenkappe mit elchgeweih wie früher XD. aber so wie es jetzt mit den anderen t sets aussieht wird dieses auch nicht zur klasse passen. Mage finde ich noch in ordnung. wäre schön wenn sich bei dem setteil die farbe nach skillung ändern würde. also jetztiges mit roten federn für feuer-blau für eis und lila für arkan. wär für mich mal ne willkommene abwechslung


----------



## Mahrony (1. Mai 2011)

Warum knallen sie dem Priester schon wieder Sanitäranlagen auf den Oberkörper T_T

Ich kann mit meinem Set eigentlich leben, nur weiß ich jetzt schon dass der Helm ausgeblendet wir.

Was soll man zu den anderen Sets sagen? Alle ganz annehmbar, Pala gefällt mir besonders. Nur der DK sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Powerranger o.O


----------



## Bismerlo (1. Mai 2011)

ich als dk bin naja noch nicht überzeugt^^ immerhin kann ich den helm ausblenden, obwohl es am taure wohl wirklich krass aussehn wird  ich finds nur doof das die schultern nicht mehr so extrem riesig sind! aber naja. taure regelt..^^


----------



## Fri (1. Mai 2011)

Wieso rafft des keiner (vorallem Blizzard) dass Platte und Rock von der Logik her einfach überhaupt nicht zusammen passt und dazu noch mega scheiße aussieht? 
Pally T11 sah so geil aus, vorallem die Hc Version, aber bei sowas will man am liebsten sofort auf was anders rerollen -.-


----------



## sharas1 (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So muss Platte aussehen.....


----------



## Moi dix Mois (1. Mai 2011)

@ Sharas1 :	Ui-ne Dosenwurst oder Büchsenfleisch ^^

aus welchem Game ist das-hab keine Ahnung


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (1. Mai 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welches Spiel ist das ? sieht echt super aus


----------



## sharas1 (1. Mai 2011)

Tera online...kommt im Herbst


----------



## Moi dix Mois (1. Mai 2011)

danke für die info


----------



## odinxd (1. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> welches Spiel ist das ? sieht echt super aus



Das ist Tera^^


----------



## sharas1 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich weis auch nicht was dieses Bling-Bling-Zeugs bei WoW immer soll...weniger ist manchmal eben doch mehr


----------



## odinxd (1. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde die Sets sehen zwar etwas verschieden aus aber irgendwo ists doch immer wieder das gleiche im Gesamteindruck. Obwohl ich sagen muss das des Pala Set ausnahmsweise mal einigermaßen aussieht... wenn ich an t11 denke...
Die Entwickler wollen sicherlich gute Sets verwirklichen und ich wette die Artworks sehen klasse aus, aber durch die Wow Bonbongrafik sieht halt alles einfach nurnoch lächerlich aus.

Vielleicht sollten die Entwickler mal statt altem Content aufzuwärmen wirklich anfangen das Char-Design zu überarbeiten: man sehe sich doch Tera mal an. Die Grafik und das Chardesign wird Wahnsinn (wenns einem denn gefällt)


----------



## Moi dix Mois (1. Mai 2011)

vieleicht arbeitet ja Xzibit im Designerteam und denkt sich das ganze Bling Bling Zeug aus. Pimp my Set. YEAH MAN!! vieleicht bekommt der Goblintrike als nächstes Chromfelgen XD


----------



## odinxd (1. Mai 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> vieleicht arbeitet ja Xzibit im Designerteam und denkt sich das ganze Bling Bling Zeug aus. Pimp my Set. YEAH MAN!! vieleicht bekommt der Goblintrike als nächstes Chromfelgen XD



 dann werden ja auch bald ketten angezeigt damit man wie n pimp rumlaufen kann 

ne flavour flave uhr um hals wär doch mal was^^


----------



## Moi dix Mois (1. Mai 2011)

auf alle fälle- und dazu den passenden wikingerhelm. Ich will aber ne Digitale Uhr. Und ne Kette mit dem Datum drauf wie bei Simpsons XD


----------



## Cantharion (1. Mai 2011)

Yo Dawg i heared you like motherf***ing bling bling - so we put a glow on your priest so you can glow while you glow.


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/SIGN!!!!


----------



## Mironator (1. Mai 2011)

Die Sets sehen alle deswegen so ähnlich aus, weil sie alle an einem Theme angelehnt sind und zwar dem neuen Content aka. die Feuerlande. Es ist also nur natürlich, daß das Design "feuriger" gehalten ist.

Wobei ich die allgemeine Meinung zum Plattendesign von Blizzard auch teile: es ist häßlich. Der DK geht ja noch und der Warri wird wohl auch recht nice aussehen, aber warum müßen sie gerade das Design meines Main-Chars seit WoW-Launch so komplett verkacken. Als Pala und dicken Plattenträger will ich einfach kein Rock und warum muss ich schon wieder eine Maske haben statt einfach eines richtig fetten Platten-Helms? Das Set erinnert mich so dermaßen an T2, wobei das damals noch ging, weil es erst losging mit dem abstrakten Setdesign. Jetzt aber will ich vernünftig designte Sets. Mein Gott, ich bin ein Palading, ein Ritter mit heiliger Macht.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Mai 2011)

keine ahnung was ihr wieder habt ich bin mit meinem neuen hunter set zufrieden is besser als ein murloc rumzulaufen und bis auf priester und schurke gefallen mir die anderen ganz gut


----------



## Mingxie (1. Mai 2011)

Ich finds toll. Nun hat Blizzard einmal mehr beweist das sie fantasielos sind. Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Cantharion (1. Mai 2011)

Mironator schrieb:


> ich bin ein Palading, ein Ritter mit heiliger Macht.


Rofl



Mingxie schrieb:


> Ich finds toll. Nun hat Blizzard einmal mehr beweist das sie fantasielos sind. Ich bin zufrieden



Sie wollen eben ein Set das zur Raid passt - und so schlecht sind sie nun auch nicht. (Gerade im Vergleich zu früher)


----------



## Moi dix Mois (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier haben wir jetzt alle T-Sets für jede Klasse. Wer spricht dann noch von Einheitsbrei ???


----------



## Jordin (1. Mai 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




made my day


----------



## sharas1 (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, aber warum bekommt blizz das nicht hin das Platte (und nur Platte!!!) wie Platte aussieht, Stoff wie Stoff etc.pp...
Die Schultern vom Mage sehen aus als wenn man sie mit leichtigkeit dazu verwenden könnte über offenen Feuer eine Suppe zu kochen...

Blizzards T-Sets verkommen immer mehr zu einem Stilmischmasch, der zur Krönung dazu auch noch dermaßen mit Lichteffekten hinterlegt ist das 4 Druiden ausreichen würden um die AOL-Arena zu beleuchten....

T11 war ja schon schlimm, aber die neuen Sets sind einfach nur völlig übertrieben und pottenhässlich in meinen Augen.


----------



## Deathlkill (1. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich finde die T-Sets vom Paladin und Schurken sehr gelungen.
Beim Magier erinnert mich der Kopf irgendwie an einen Hahnenkopf, die Schultern sehen hingehen sehr gelungen aus.
Hunter an sich auch sehr gut, nur das Kopfteil sieht meiner Meinung total Schei*e aus.
Das Set vom Todesritter(mein main)... meiner Meinung nach das schlechteste was ja entworfen wurde(für den Dk). Es erinnert mich fast an eine Krabbe. 
Und diese Flügel? auf dem Kopf sind für mich am schlimmsten.
Das Set vom Priester sieht noch mit am besten aus.


----------



## Razzor07 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich hab grad wieder mit WoW angefangen und mit solch potthässlichen Sets vergeht es schon wieder zu spielen. Da fehlen jegliche Details. Alles sieht aus als hätte man alles mit Sekundenkleber zusammengeklebt.
Schön ist was anderes in meinen Augen.

Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich zwischendurch andere Spiele spiele, da haben die Charaktere mehr Details als einen Strich der am ganzen Körper verläuft.


----------



## Jordin (1. Mai 2011)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich zwischendurch andere Spiele spiele, da haben die Charaktere mehr Details als einen Strich der am ganzen Körper verläuft.




Diese Unternehmen müssen sich ja auch noch auf dem Markt etablieren und um Kunden bemühen, damit sie die Abo-Gebühren bezahlen. 
Blizz hat das nicht nötig. 
Nur weil uns die Klamotten nicht gefallen, werfen wir nicht den „Gamepad" in die Ecke. 

Warum noch Zeit, Geld und Ressourcen investieren …? 
Da reicht ein Mustermodel – bissl Farbe hier und da, Rock kürzen, verlängern, weglassen, Blink-Blink, der nächste bitte.


----------



## Aeiouz (1. Mai 2011)

Hab ich etwas übersehen oder fehlen ein paar Klassen?

Sind da die Bilder nicht vorhanden oder einfach noch nicht reingestellt


----------



## Skelettkrieger (1. Mai 2011)

Stats > Style
Mich würde das mehr interessieren XD


----------



## Bismerlo (1. Mai 2011)

man seid halt alle ruhig, die sets sehen für manche gut für manche schlecht aus, wenn im forum halt nur trolle rumgurken is ok. ausserdem, macht es halt besser! die sind profis und machen ein set nicht für einen spieler sondern für das spiel! und die sets passen zu den feuerlanden dann ises auch gut! wenn es den spielern nicht gefällt suchen sie sich was anderes aber die 12 mio+ spieler sprechen für sich. und es werden jez nich auf einma 11mio leute aufhören weil ein set denen mal nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Cantharion (1. Mai 2011)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Stats > Style
> Mich würde das mehr interessieren XD


Erinnert mich an "wahre schönheit kommt von innen" oder "Kleidung clever kaufen bei Kick" 



Bismerlo schrieb:


> man seid halt alle ruhig, die sets sehen für manche gut für manche schlecht aus, wenn im forum halt nur trolle rumgurken is ok. ausserdem, macht es halt besser! die sind profis und machen ein set nicht für einen spieler sondern für das spiel! und die sets passen zu den feuerlanden dann ises auch gut! wenn es den spielern nicht gefällt suchen sie sich was anderes aber die 12 mio+ spieler sprechen für sich. und es werden jez nich auf einma 11mio leute aufhören weil ein set denen mal nicht gefallen hat.


Wir sind nicht in einer Diktatur wo man alles stillschweigend hinnehmen muss.
Warum sollte man nicht sagen dürfen dass die sets kacke aussehen wenn man es denkt? Damit man deine Seifenblase von der perfekten WoW-Community nicht zerstört?
Wenn sich viele Leute beschweren sieht Blizzard dass es der falsche weg ist und verbessern das Spiel - Zu gunsten der Mehrheit der Spieler.


----------



## Jordin (1. Mai 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an "wahre schönheit kommt von innen" oder "Kleidung clever kaufen bei Kick"
> 
> 
> Wir sind nicht in einer Diktatur wo man alles stillschweigend hinnehmen muss.
> ...



/agree 

Amen Bruder!


----------



## Greyback77 (1. Mai 2011)

OMG ich hab den Druidenhelm gesichtet!!!!!

[attachment=11871:1303959247720.jpg]

Und das Pala T12 schaut eigentlich so aus: (nichts für schwache nerven!!!!!!)



Spoiler



[attachment=11872:examples_of_antifashion_640_64.jpg]


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2011)

Ist euch aufgefallen, dass schon bei T2 + gemotzt wurde?

Bei T3 auch? Da hiess es aber T2 war das beste. 

T4 das gleiche. Superhässlich und T3 wunderschön.

So gehts jetzt immer weiter.

Ich erinnere mich noch genau, wieviele bei T11 gesagt haben: "ooh wie schön kein Einheitsbrei oh wie wunderschön besser als T10!" Und was sagt man jetzt bei T12? bääh Potthässlich, T11 war auch hässlich, ich will Sets wie bei T-XY!


----------



## Moi dix Mois (1. Mai 2011)

Greyback77 schrieb:


> OMG ich hab den Druidenhelm gesichtet!!!!!
> 
> [attachment=11871:1303959247720.jpg]
> 
> ...



 TOP!


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Bismerlo schrieb:


> man seid halt alle ruhig, die sets sehen für manche gut für manche schlecht aus, wenn im forum halt nur trolle rumgurken is ok. ausserdem, macht es halt besser! die sind profis und machen ein set nicht für einen spieler sondern für das spiel! und die sets passen zu den feuerlanden dann ises auch gut! wenn es den spielern nicht gefällt suchen sie sich was anderes aber die 12 mio+ spieler sprechen für sich. und es werden jez nich auf einma 11mio leute aufhören weil ein set denen mal nicht gefallen hat.



Eigentlich spricht ja der Post für sich selbst, aber ich schreib trotzdem noch was dazu:

1. Wir sollen jetzt ruhig sein, weil du es sagst? Du machst es dir einfach, du solltest unbedingt in die Politik!
2. Ich wette, ich würde - gesetzt den Fall, Blizzard stellt mir ihre Tools zur Verfügung - auf keinen Fall ein noch schlechteres Set hinbekommen. Wenn man sich die Modarbeiten bei Oblivion zb. anschaut, weil Laien hinbekommen und sich dann die Sets von "Profis" anschaut, fehlen einem echt die Worte.
3. Dem Großteil der 12. Mio Spieler dürfte es relativ egal sein, in welchen Klamotten sie rumlaufen, weil kaum noch echte Rollenspieler darunter sind, denen so etwas wichtig ist. Es zählt doch nur noch Effizienz. 

Last but not least: Pass auf wo du mit dem Fuß aufstapfst, du bist irgendwo reingetreten.


----------



## MrBlaki (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eigentlich spricht ja der Post für sich selbst, aber ich schreib trotzdem noch was dazu:
> 
> 1. Wir sollen jetzt ruhig sein, weil du es sagst? Du machst es dir einfach, du solltest unbedingt in die Politik!
> 2. Ich wette, ich würde - gesetzt den Fall, Blizzard stellt mir ihre Tools zur Verfügung - auf keinen Fall ein noch schlechteres Set hinbekommen. Wenn man sich die Modarbeiten bei Oblivion zb. anschaut, weil Laien hinbekommen und sich dann die Sets von "Profis" anschaut, fehlen einem echt die Worte.
> ...



Davon abgesehen das es 12 Millonen Accounts sind, wieviele davon aktiv sind ist wieder eine andere Sache.
Aber er hat recht, man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen, es gibt immer verschiedene Geschmäcker. Du könntest die Sets vielleicht besser machen, aber ob diese dann auch anderen gefallen? Wäre dir anscheinend egal, hauptsache dir gefallen sie ^^


----------



## sharas1 (1. Mai 2011)

Bismerlo schrieb:


> man seid halt alle ruhig, die sets sehen für manche gut für manche schlecht aus, wenn im forum halt nur trolle rumgurken is ok. ausserdem, macht es halt besser! die sind profis und machen ein set nicht für einen spieler sondern für das spiel! und die sets passen zu den feuerlanden dann ises auch gut! wenn es den spielern nicht gefällt suchen sie sich was anderes aber die 12 mio+ spieler sprechen für sich. und es werden jez nich auf einma 11mio leute aufhören weil ein set denen mal nicht gefallen hat.




Nö, aber man darf ja mal seine Meinung vertreten...^^


----------



## StevenRobinson (1. Mai 2011)

Was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf ich wette das 98% der leute die hier rumheulen nicht mal T11 zusammen haben. Also sollten sich die meissten wohl eher mit 4.3 aufregen wenn sie dann nach tage langem punkte farmen mit T12 rum laufen nur um dann mit anderen random gimps am T13 content rum zu wipen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen das es 12 Millonen Accounts sind, wieviele davon aktiv sind ist wieder eine andere Sache.
> Aber er hat recht, man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen, es gibt immer verschiedene Geschmäcker. Du könntest die Sets vielleicht besser machen, aber ob diese dann auch anderen gefallen? Wäre dir anscheinend egal, hauptsache dir gefallen sie ^^



Also man erkennt doch wirklich deutliche Unterschiede zwischen T1 bis T3. Erkennt man solche Unterschiede zwischen T11 und T12? Höchstens mit der Lupe.



> Was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf ich wette das 98% der leute die hier rumheulen nicht mal T11 zusammen haben. Also sollten sich die meissten wohl eher mit 4.3 aufregen wenn sie dann nach tage langem punkte farmen mit T12 rum laufen nur um dann mit anderen random gimps am T13 content rum zu wipen.



Also hier heult doch nur einer, und das bist du. Alle anderen diskutieren mehr oder weniger erfolgreich über das Aussehen der Sets. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja deine 98% irgendwie belegen.


----------



## sharas1 (1. Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn ich es nicht zusammen hätte, könnte ich ja wohl behaupten das das set scheiße aussieht....

Darum gehts ja auch net...du darfst dich doch auch über wow aufregen (irgendwas wirds da schon geben^^)
obwohl du noch nicht alles gesehen hast und den content noch nicht im hc durch hast...^^

Und aufregen tut sich hier keiner finde ich, ich finde das es doch sehr gesittet zugeht...
Die Phase hab ich hinter mir, jetzt wunder ich mich nur noch...


*hust*wird*keuch*zeit das*röchel*tera rauskommt*fiep*


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2011)

ich finde, der pala hat unabhängig der rolle als plattenträger eine gewisse ähnlichkeit mit inquisitoren/templern im vergleich zu diversen tabletops usw. mir gefällts soweit.


----------



## Cantharion (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 3. Dem Großteil der 12. Mio Spieler dürfte es relativ egal sein, in welchen Klamotten sie rumlaufen, weil kaum noch echte Rollenspieler darunter sind, denen so etwas wichtig ist. Es zählt doch nur noch Effizienz.



Was auf Style achten mit RP zu tun hat muss mir erst noch jemand erklären...
/e: Großteil der Spieler achten auf style spielen aber kein RP.


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

Bunt=toll
Bunt+leuchtend=epic
Skin=same


----------



## Legendary (1. Mai 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> lol beim paladin dachte ich zuerst an einen hexenmeister das set verfehlt es ja voll


Neidisch oder wie?


Gott sei Dank hat der Pally endlich mal ein geiles Set bekommen, wie bei T8 auch mal wieder mit Rock, ich liebe es! <3


----------



## heiduei (1. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hat der Pally endlich mal ein geiles Set bekommen, wie bei T8 auch mal wieder mit Rock, ich liebe es! <3



Was findest du so toll an Röcken ? Das hat einen Plattenrock aber sowas geht niemals von der Hüfte bis zu den Beinen O.o


----------



## Knallkörper (1. Mai 2011)

Also beim Todesritter finde ich persöhnlich sieht es aus als wenn diese "Heldenklasse" eine Motte aufm Kopf hat!


----------



## kdvub (2. Mai 2011)

omg, Pala -> Rock, als Holy kann man das vielleicht noch akzeptieren, als Tank oder Retri absolutes NoGo^^


----------



## nemø (2. Mai 2011)

Todesritter eindeutig von C'Thullu inspiriert!


----------



## Butcher's Hook (2. Mai 2011)

schön wieder so ein dreckiges schurken T-set


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. Mai 2011)

Ich find das Pala-Set nice. Als Heiler mit einem "Mantel" ist es irgendwie am stylischsten. Kann mich atm so gar nicht mit den eckigen Hosen an meiner Paladina anfreunden...


----------



## orkman (3. Mai 2011)

ich find die sets mal wieder potthaesslich ... da lohnt sich das raiden nicht


----------



## Dynakay (3. Mai 2011)

das pala set ist irgendwie gut, der rest haut mich aber wirklich nicht mehr vom hocker... was erwartet ihr? Es ist T12, es gab also schon 11 andere Sets! In Worten elf, oder drölf 111!!!


----------



## DieLutte (3. Mai 2011)

Finde das Priester Set an sich ganz schön nur die Farbgebung sieht echt aus wie ein Feuermage. Wäre mir lieber wenn das ein wenig Heiliger wirkt


----------



## Ayuran (3. Mai 2011)

Finde die Sets echt grottenschlecht... Sehen vom Farbschema alle gleich aus... man kann nicht mehr auf anhieb die klassen unterscheiden. UNd außerdem finde ich sehen die Sets auch irgendwie aus als wären sie schon ma da gewesen... Rogue (T9 allianz) Wirklich keine Innovation und einfach lieblos hingeklatscht... bin echt enttäuscht von blizz


----------



## Su-Si (3. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir eigentlich nie viel Gedanken um das Outfit gemacht und es erst recht noch nie verrissen. Aber nachvollziehen kann ich hier das ein- oder andere Gear auch nicht. Der Pala sieht tatsächlich aus, wie ein früherer Hexer...für eine Grundunterscheidung wäre ich dann doch auch, man darf Stoff und Platte gerne auch optisch auseinanderhalten können. Ansonsten gehts eh nur um Geschmack und über den lässt sich zwar streiten, aber nicht mit einem Ergebnis Den Schurken finde ich unterm Strich am gelungensten.


----------



## Pamela1 (3. Mai 2011)

Finde das Paladinset sieht zwar nicht grad nach Paladin aus aber trotzdem sehr stylisch... Schurke erinnert mich iwie an Druiden T9.

Aber die Jägerschaft wirds wohl freuen endlich mal nach zig Jahren das erste richtig coole T-Set bekommen zu haben! Gratz 

Bin auf jedenfall noch gespannt auf Druide und Schami!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2011)

Also, das Magierset finde ich mal richtig Episch^^


----------



## hexxhexx (3. Mai 2011)

Meine Meinung:
Eine Optik, welche die Eigenheiten der Klasse unterstreicht, gab es zuletzt mit T6; danach nur noch Mist und Einheitsbrei.
Ich hätte gerne T6 mit skalierten Werten )


----------



## brion94 (5. Mai 2011)

Hier is Krieger T12


----------



## Cantharion (5. Mai 2011)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Eine Optik, welche die Eigenheiten der Klasse unterstreicht, gab es zuletzt mit T6; danach nur noch Mist und Einheitsbrei.
> Ich hätte gerne T6 mit skalierten Werten )



Und was passt dir am aktuellen Set nicht? Nicht oldschool genug?
/e: Und bei einem neuen T6 würden die Flamer mit "blizzard hat keine neuen Ideen" "gabs doch schonmal" kommen.
/e2: F*** die Henne das Warriset sieht geil aus!


----------



## Klos1 (5. Mai 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Ich weis auch nicht was dieses Bling-Bling-Zeugs bei WoW immer soll...weniger ist manchmal eben doch mehr



Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Diese Wow-Sets sind nur noch völliger Kinderkram. Da sieht inzwischen das eine lächerlicher aus, als das andere. Aber gut, wem es gefällt. Die Tera-Bilder sehen dagegen allerliebst aus.
Vor allem das untere. Hoffen wir nur, dass der Rest des Spiels auch gut wird. Ein schönes Set allein bringt auch nichts.


----------



## The-Dragon (6. Mai 2011)

Euch ist schon klar, das es aufgrund der WoW-Engine einfach nicht machbar ist, Platte anders aussehen zu lassen als Stoff oder Leder?
Klar könnte man das auch mit der Engine noch mehr ausarbeiten, aber dann würden die Meisten wohl wieder rumheulen wegen Laggs und so.

Und wenn man bedenkt, wie eingeschränkt die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für eine Hose, ein Oberteil, Handschuhe etc. sind, leisten die Designer da schon gute Arbeit.

Zur Wiederholung sei auch nochmal gesagt, dass das Thema für ALLE T12-Sets nunmal der dazugehörige Raid ist, die Feuerlande. Also freundet euch schonmal mit der Farbe rot in allen möglichen Variationen an.
Denn nicht nur die T-Sets kommen so feurig und flammend daher, sondern auch die Bosse, die Waffen, die Kämpfe und das gesamte Innere der Raid-Instanz.

Schaut man sich mal die Entwicklung der ganzen T-Sets an so lässt sich doch ein deutlich Progress erkennen. Die ersten T-Sets waren noch schlicht und einfach, wurden mit der Zeit aber immer detailreicher und beeindruckender.
T7 und T9 bilden da natürlich eine Ausnahme  

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem T12 und werde damit leben können, nicht zuletzt weil ich es auch muss. Übrigens sind die Setboni auch schon veröffentlicht worden, und diese werden durchaus recht spannend werden. Vor Allem für die Heiler, denn beim T11-Boni war bei allen vier Heiler-Klassen als Zweier-Bonus nur "x mehr Krit für Zauber y" und beim Viererboni "x Wille für Zauber y". Ich freue mich also schon drauf.

Wenn euch die WoW-Grafik nicht mehr gefällt, vor Allem wenn ihr von anderen Spielen schon so verwöhnt seid, dann hört doch einfach auf. Besser wird sie jedenfalls nicht mehr.
Und bevor ihr auch nur irgendwas zur Gestaltung der T-Sets sagt, versucht doch selber mal Eines zu entwerfen, dann merkt ihr vielleicht, wie schwer das ist.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Mai 2011)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, das es aufgrund der WoW-Engine einfach nicht machbar ist, Platte anders aussehen zu lassen als Stoff oder Leder?
> Klar könnte man das auch mit der Engine noch mehr ausarbeiten, aber dann würden die Meisten wohl wieder rumheulen wegen Laggs und so.
> 
> Und wenn man bedenkt, wie eingeschränkt die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für eine Hose, ein Oberteil, Handschuhe etc. sind, leisten die Designer da schon gute Arbeit.
> ...



Würde mich mal interessieren, woher du wissen willst, was die Wow-Engine kann und was nicht. Schon überhaupt mal ne Engine programmiert? Weißt du überhaupt, was ne Engine ist? Hast du Zugang zum Quellcode von Blizzard? Ist die Wow-Engine neuerdings Open-Source? Außerdem ist es kein Argument, wenn du sagst, man solle erstmal selbst etwas designen. Ist ja ungefähr so, wie wenn der Maurer zu mir nach verkorksten Hausbau sagt, man solle doch erstmal selbst versuchen, ein Haus zu bauen. Das ist sein verdammter Job und wenn er den nicht kann, dann soll er es lassen.


----------



## TheGui (6. Mai 2011)

T12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


T13



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legend codename (6. Mai 2011)

Das Pala Set ist geil. Schade nur das ich keinen Paladin spiele=(


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Mai 2011)

Der krieger sieht aus als Schmilzt ihm da wa sim Schritt. bestimmt unangenehm


----------



## Blackout1091 (6. Mai 2011)

Ayuran schrieb:


> Finde die Sets echt grottenschlecht... Sehen vom Farbschema alle gleich aus... man kann nicht mehr auf anhieb die klassen unterscheiden. UNd außerdem finde ich sehen die Sets auch irgendwie aus als wären sie schon ma da gewesen... Rogue (T9 allianz) Wirklich keine Innovation und einfach lieblos hingeklatscht... bin echt enttäuscht von blizz



Find ich überhaupt nicht..
Da es um die Feuerlanden geht mit 4.2 würde es sehr wenig sinn machen aufeinmal nen Set mit Frosthauch oder so zu entwickeln 
Das passt schon gut 
Und meiner Meinung geht dies in die richtigen Richtungen...Also finde jez kein Set extrem hässlich..


----------



## JohnRoe (6. Mai 2011)

Also ich persönlich finde fast alle Sets toll aber seien wir uns ehrlich Style steht an 2. Stelle die SetBoni sind ja mal richtig top bei so gut wie jeder Klasse.

Das einzige Set was mir nicht gefällt ist das vom Paladin, sieht aus wie ein Caster aber nicht wie ein Tank der die Gruppe beschützen soll


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Mai 2011)

Jetzt meckern alle und am Ende tragen doch wieder alle ihre Epics mit Stolz, wetten?


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

nicht mit Stolz .... es gibt nunmal nix anderes


----------



## Demonea (6. Mai 2011)

Bisl mehr Platte Look fürn Pala wäre schon nicht schlecht aber doof siehts trotzdem nicht aus.

Der Warri sieht schon gepanzerter aus, nur etwas zu geometrisch für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## wowoo (7. Mai 2011)

Paladin ist oder besser gesagt WÄRE cool, wenn sie das dem Hexer geben würden.

Ein Vergelter oder Prot mit Robe? EKELHAFT! 

Krieger erinnert ein bisschen an T11 oder?

DK sieht aus wie ein Hirsch, Hunter und Priester ganz okey, aber auch nichts besonderes..

Schade, die könnten sich auch ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## Cryptical (7. Mai 2011)

Warri ist echt nice


----------



## Chrones (7. Mai 2011)

Warri ist echt genial geworden, auch wenn mich der Helm je nach Farbe irgendwie an Sub-Zero bzw Scorpion aus Mortal Kombat erinnert


----------



## Nazeera (12. Mai 2011)

Und wieder ein Neues Set diesmal -> Druide


----------



## Jordin (12. Mai 2011)

Das symbolisiert dann wohl das bekannte Brett vorm Kopf ... nun ja. 

 Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der gemeine Druide auf keinen Feuer-Priest trifft. 

 Das Inferno mag man sich gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Das symbolisiert dann wohl das bekannte Brett vorm Kopf ... nun ja.
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der gemeine Druide auf keinen Feuer-Priest trifft.
> 
> Das Inferno mag man sich gar nicht vorstellen



Angesengtes Holz = Firelandsthema...angesengtes Holz in angedeuteter Geweihform = Druidenthema + Firelandsthema


----------



## Vrocas (12. Mai 2011)

Ich finde bis jetzt alle T12-Sets sehen einfach nur scheiße aus...


----------



## Jordin (12. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Angesengtes Holz = Firelandsthema...angesengtes Holz in angedeuteter Geweihform = Druidenthema + Firelandsthema



.... macht die Sache nicht schöner für mich. Wenn es um Design geht, bin ich nunmal subjektiv.


----------



## Niklasx (12. Mai 2011)

überhaupt net mein ding, ausser evtl das hunter-set. alle anderen finde ich iwie total langweilig und lustlos.
früher hat sich meiner meinung nach blizz noch viel mehr mühe gegeben, wenn man sich mal t4-t6 ansieht. es sah jedes set anders aus und hatte kein "thema".
fand das besser.


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Niklasx schrieb:


> überhaupt net mein ding, ausser evtl das hunter-set. alle anderen finde ich iwie total langweilig und lustlos.
> früher hat sich meiner meinung nach blizz noch viel mehr mühe gegeben, wenn man sich mal t4-t6 ansieht. es sah jedes set anders aus und hatte kein "thema".
> fand das besser.



So bunt zusammengewürfeltes Zeuch ohne Bezug zu dem "Gebiet" aus dem es stammt oder auch BC Sets a.k.a Clownsparty (augrund der vielen bunten Farben) genannt? Naja, wie Jordin so schön schrieb (in ihren Worten, die ich nicht wiederzugeben wage)...Geschmack ist zum Glück verschieden


----------



## Vrocas (12. Mai 2011)

Niklasx schrieb:


> überhaupt net mein ding, ausser evtl das hunter-set. alle anderen finde ich iwie total langweilig und lustlos.
> früher hat sich meiner meinung nach blizz noch viel mehr mühe gegeben, wenn man sich mal t4-t6 ansieht. es sah jedes set anders aus und hatte kein "thema".
> fand das besser.



Da sah Druide nach Druide aus, Schurke nach Schurke, Hexer nach Hexer und so weiter...

Jetzt hat alles wie du bereits sagtest nurnoch ein "Thema" und das war ne seeehr schlechte Idee...


----------



## Todbringer93 (12. Mai 2011)

Also bin echt gespannt auf das Schamanen-Set und hoffe, dass es besser aussieht als die anderen Sets 
Auch geil wäre es wenn die Hose eine Hose wäre und kein Kilt, dann kann ich auch mal wieder T-Hosen tragen


----------



## Demonea (12. Mai 2011)

@Vrocas:
So viele klassentypische Sets zu entwerfen ist verdammt schwer.
Statt der Klasse kann man genausogut die Raidinstanz als Inspiration nehmen.
Das gibt dem ganzen frische Luft und sieht oft auch recht gut aus.

Was die bisherigen Feuer Sets angeht:
Ich wette mit animierten Flammen, evtl Leuchten und an der richtigen (meist die eigene) Rasse, gefallen die bestimmt auch denen, die erst 
jammern wie hässlich sie doch sind.
An Menschen sieht nunmal kaum was gut aus.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hab dazu einen Blogeintrag geschrieben. Ich muss sagen, die meisten Sets sehen wirklich feurig und knorke aus...


Und dann kommen die Druiden (Rechts im Bild).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Krieger sehen, wie fast immer, Kante aus.  
Jäger tragen ein neues Tier aufm Kopf.
Priester sehen aus, als würden sie schwere Bolter tragen.
Magier haben  heftige Fackeln auf den Schultern.

Und Druiden ist 'n Zacken ausser Krone gesprungen, auf ihren Schultern hängen irgendwie so verkrüppelte Ast-Pöppel. Die tun mir echt leid.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (14. Mai 2011)

Mhja, eigentlich kann ich mich da wohl nurnoch Vorpostern anschließen...

Der Paladin sieht aus, wie aus der Metallverarbeitungsfabrik, mit dem... "Helm"... gefällt mir persönlich ansonsten aber doch recht gut. (Auch wenns wirklich besser zu nem Warlock gepasst hätte)
Die Magier haben sich den nächst besten Phönix gesucht und aus dessen Federn Helm- bzw. Schulterverzierungen gefertigt...
Der Schurke... sieht halt irgendwie Schurkig aus... ist ok.
Ja, die Jäger haben sich nen neues Tier gesucht und zu nem Helm verarbeitet... kennt man inzwischen ja... wobei mir da immernoch irgendwie die Zigarre fehlt, angesichts der Augenbinde und der Ohrringe...
Uhm... Todesritter... ja... da wird einer der Designer sich gerade nochmal The Call of Cthulhu zu Gemüte führen... 
Priester tragen mal wieder eine schwere Last... vielleicht sogar die schwerste Last auf ihren Schultern...
Die Krieger unterscheidet jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr soviel zu den Eisengolems aus Nordend... und jeder Dosenöffner würde garantiert an ihnen kaputt gehen!
Und beim Druiden schließe ich mich wieder Vorpostern an: Die haben ein Brett vorm Kopf... schade drum...

Dazu gibts ja auf buffed.de nun auch schon Hexenmeister und Schami und naja...
Der Hexenmeister ist mal wieder irgendwie Blind oder hat zumindest den Schläfer auf dem Kopf... oder wie man bei genauerem Hinsehen bemerken könnte: eine Spinne... wobei sich mir da die Frage stellt, was die mit Dämonen zutun hat... na egal...
Und die Schamis haben sich jetzt die schwebende Krone von den Priestern geklaut... da hätte ein anderer Helm besser gepasst, bei den Schultern...

Naja... also ich denke, da gehen die Meinungen dann mal wieder auseinander... mir haben Rüstungssets im Classicstil besser gefallen... so Instanzungebunden hatte schon was... 
Man kann eben nicht aus jedem Motto was passendes für jede Klasse finden... also tut mir Leid, aber was ist das bitte beim DK? Das passt echt garnicht ins Schema von 4.2 und erinnert mehr an eine Kreatur aus Lovecroft-Werken...
Vielleicht fehlen mir da auch Hintergrundinformationen, ich mein, so wie ich das sehe beziehen sich doch einige Sets auf einen bestimmten Boss, aber das...


----------



## Nazeera (15. Mai 2011)

so neue sets sind reineditiert und ich kann nur eins sagen:

Warlock 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Diese Sets, die sind ja noch besser als die T11 sets!


Äh, genau. NOCH besser als T11. Viel uneinheitlicher und individueller.


----------



## fereman (15. Mai 2011)

omg ....hexer sieht mal richtig mist aus.finds garnicht passend.dudu geht aber auch nicht der hit...aber besser als die fluchende neon tunte xD


----------



## Omidas (16. Mai 2011)

Finde die Sets eigentlich recht gut gelungen:

Meine Reihenfolge (von gut nach weniger gut^^)

1. Krieger
Mal ein gutes Set, was zwar schlicht ist, aber mir genau deswegen gefällt. Sonst ist es ja immer
Mehr Stacheln ... hmm ... Die Stacheln könnten auch noch Stacheln kriegen!!
Vor allem der Helm hat es mir angetan. Ein schöner Platteenvollhelm, den man auch im Mittelalter
genau so hätte sehen können (von der Form)
Von der Farbgebung hoffe ich mal das es das Braun - Gold - Graue Set machen wird.

2. Pala
Bin ein Fan von Palasets mit Kilt. T8 war meinliebstes aus WotLK 
Helm ein wenig komisch, aber ansonsten *thumbsup*

3. Hunter
Gut gelungen und perfekt an die Majordomus & Co's angelehnt. Passt einfach zu den Feuerlanden
und sieht nicht schlecht aus.

4. Magier
Viel wird sich über die Federn beschwert ... doch ich setze einfach drauf, das sie animiert werden
und evtl nacher wie bei Alar aussehen.

Die nächsten Plätze will ich nicht genau zuordnen, deswegen nur Kommentare dazu. Und danch die letzten Plätze^^

Druide
Muuuuuh
Das war das erste was mir eingefallen ist, als ich das sah ... ein interessanten Elchkopf kriegen die^^

Schamane
Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber da ist kaum was, was man besonders hervorheben
könnte. Solides Set, man kann die Kette erkennen. Aber ist auch nur deswegen für mich dem Schamanen zuordnenbar

WL
Eigentlich wie beim Schamenen. Solide, aber nichts was einem vom Hocker haut.

DK
das hat wenigstens noch Styl. Musst da an Warhammer denken. Würde sicher gut zum Chaos passen dort.

Und die Verliere mMn nach sind:

9. Schurke
Ein total unscheinbares Set. Und die Schultern kommen mir jedesmal so vertraut vor ... diese Rillen gab es bei
ihm doch schon öfter, oder?

10. Priester
Schultern OK, aber zu überteieben und Stoff sieht anders aus. Der Rest ist eigentlich kaum erwähnenswert, da
es kaum was gibt, was man erwähnen könnte, AUßER:
Dem Helm ... ausrangierter Nachtopf, bestenfalls könnte man ihn abnehmen, mit Wasser füllen einen Hummer
rein setzen und so ein Fischmahl stellen sollte man vergessen haben eins mit zu nehmen ... doch wer hat schon
zufälligerweise einfach so nen Hummer mit dabei 

Aber naja mal schauen ... wird sich vielleicht noch was ändern. Aber passt ja eh (bis auf dass, das ich nen Priester
Spiele) 4 Sets die gut aussehen. 4 Neutral bis Gut. Und nur 2 etwas schlechtere. Guter Schnitt


----------



## Sakthena (16. Mai 2011)

Priester mit T11 Schultern und T12 Helm wird top aussehen, das must-have auf jedem festival - Drei scheißhäuser in einem outfit


----------



## Natar (16. Mai 2011)

schami erinnert mich irgendwie an t3 vom hexer

pala gefällt mir noch, ansonsten nichts besonderes :/


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Mai 2011)

Och nö, wie sieht denn der Schami aus? -.-


----------



## Dabow (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich finds wirklich richtig schick =)
Passt zum Content


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2011)

Meine Konsequenz: Hexi auf Eis gelegt. Raidpause. Gehe twinken. Nackt!


----------



## Potpotom (18. Mai 2011)

Die Klamotten in WoW hinken fast allen anderen Spielen hinterher... das Hauptinteresse ist es eben nicht und wir spielen es dennoch.

Die neuen T-Sets... naja, es sind halt T-Sets. Ich renne auch mit nem Kartoffelsack-Set rum wenn ein netter 4er-Bonus bei rumkommt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Mai 2011)

Meine Meinung:

(Gameplay > Aussehen) > (Aussehen > Gameplay)


----------



## darkplayer12 (17. Juni 2011)

1.Wort Hässlich


----------

